# Looking for opinions on how we are doing...



## aidan724 (Mar 8, 2008)

About 3 weeks ago I became a first time cockatiel owner so I was hoping to get some opinions on how we are coming along. I am used to dogs, cats and even bunnies but am pretty much bird stupid. My husband made a gift of a beautifull lutino female that I saw when we went to look at a pet store so I didn't have much time to prepare and research and now I am finding a lot of conflictory information online. 
As I said I have had Jewel for about 3 weeks now. The pet store said that she was approximately 4 months old and had been handraised. She wasn't very friendly with the woman that took her out of the cage and I'm not sure if she just didn't get much attention there or just not from the woman herself. Within 12 hours of bringing her home I could get Jewel to step up onto my finger without hissing or biting as long as I came at her slowly and within 24 hours she would happily sit on anyone's shoulder and ride around the house. The majority of the day I allow her to come and go from her cage as she pleases unless we are going to be distracted or not in the room. She has been chewing on my necklace and earings since she started riding on my shoulder and is much more vocal than I though that she would be being female. About a week ago she started whistling with and to me. She still nips a bit (though never hard at all) when I try to give her a scratch but I leave my finger where it is and tell her no. A good bit of the time she just moves away a little. 3 days ago she let me give her a scratch a few times and has continued to do so but only after nipping a bit. What I'm wondering is if we are getting along well or if I could do better with her. I am still working on bathtime. She seems to hate the water and gets very angry with me when I suggest that it touch her but I am working on it slowly but surely. Any opinions or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
Aidan


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing great with her!!  The only thing i would warn against is letting her chew jewellery. You may have to take any necklaces or earrings off when she's on your shoulder, but some of the metals used aren't great for birds AND (i speak from experience) that beak can snap a necklace in half. I've lost two necklaces to my tiels.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like your making wonderful progress with her, all birds seem to love jewelery  mine are forever trying to take my wedding ring off, like Bea said I wouldn't let her chew on any of it.


----------



## aidan724 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks Bea. I never thought about the metal not being ok for her to chew on. All I wear is sterling silver and they are old. I've never taken my necklace off since I got it so I will try hiding it under my shirt first and training her not to chew it. If that doesn't work I think the poor thing will get retired to the jewelry box. 
Thanks,
Aidan


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like you are making good progress. Here is a website I like http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-behavior-and-training/default.aspx


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Sounds like you're doing great. Mine were mean to the petstore employees and total sweethearts once they were home too. There's lots of info out there but so far it sounds like you've done a good job. As far as Jewel being vocal, you _may_ have a male on your hands. Ussually males are the vocal ones that learn to whistle and talk. Females ussually have one standard call that they do. There are exceptions to this rule, like Laura's Minnie. She's pretty vocal and was dna'd a girl. Just check out as much stuff online as you can online, the more the better so you can form your own opinion. 
I found this to be a great article for first time tiel owners, it explains body language.
http://www.tailfeathersnetwork.com/birdinformation/behavior.php


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Sounds like your doing every thing right, and moving along nicely 
I understand your dilema with the conflicting info on the net - it gives me such a major migrain  I have my ears pierced but haven't worn earings in forever because I can only wear the ones they pierce them with, well a few weeks ago i found one (thought i lost em all) and decided to see if my top holes were still open - well one was, So i poped it in, not thinking anything of it, and went to feed/water the birds, My son's tiel Nibbles was climbing all over me and started nibbling on my ears (she got her name because she LOVES to nibble on anything and everything), I moved my head and told her no and when back to what I was doing, next thing i knew she ripped my earring out  luckily the back came off before the earring came out so she didn't tear my earlobe but needless to say I haven't put earrings in since lol

but I do wear one ring that all the birds (well the one's who will come to me most of them come to me on thier own terms), love to nibble on it, but i make them stop because it's from Avon and I have no clue what it is actually made of.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Bea said:


> (i speak from experience) that beak can snap a necklace in half. I've lost two necklaces to my tiels.


Beaks can certainly snap a necklace, I have lost a necklace, to Earl he bit right through the clasp!  But you can't stay mad at them! 

It sounds like you are doing very well with her, and she is getting to trust you more and more, every time you work with her


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I've lost a necklace the same way thanks to my Baby but that's ok.


----------

